# Sweet ´56 T-Bird



## Andy Oldenburg (Feb 16, 2021)

When I was a kid, my neighbor had this car. It always stood in his driveway, clean and polished. Even as a boy I was attracted by the iconic design of this early Thunderbird. So I had it on my to-do list for quite a while.

This Revell kit has a good quality. No flake, (almost) everything fit and the body surface needed no putty. The light yellow I mixed with Schmincke Aero Color acrylic airbrush paint with 20% metallic fluid. I replaced the kit wheels with "Kelsey Hayes" type spoke wheels and better tires. The grill I carefully cut open and inserted a see-through metal mesh. 






































The interior has a flocked velvet floor. Seat belts were added. The kit decals are really good so there wasn´t much extra enhancement necessary. 









This is the second model on which I employ a new method for my pulleys and belt. The pulley wheels are cut and punched from sheet styrene and tubes, glued to match to the engine. The belt is cut from a thin rubber mat. Looks more "real" than the single molded kit parts (takes much more time too). For the further details of the engine bay I check a lot of pics on the net.



















The undercarriage was upgraded a bit with brake and fuel lines.









My next project will be the ´62 T-Bird.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice details! 🤙


----------



## dymaxion2 (Nov 14, 2021)

Beautiful Build . Excellent Replica . I like this ! God Bless


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

that looks awesome. nice details really make it pop


----------



## Michaelkeith (Sep 23, 2020)

Wish I had the skill and patience to build models myself!


----------



## Bloodnok (9 mo ago)

Lovely model! 1/24th scale I assume? The one I've just finished is the '57 in 1/16th scale from AMT, I'll post about it as soon as I've assembled the photos. I love the underbody and engine bay detailing, the seat belts are a particularly nice touch too.


----------

